# Eclipse - Dokumentation nicht über das Internet benutzen



## MK234 (29. Jul 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die API-Dokumentation direkt als zip runtergeladen, um auch ohne Internetverbindung
auf diese zugreifen zu können.

Meine Einstellungen in Eclipse wären wie folgt:
jdk1.6.0_21  bei den InstalledJREs markiert
Edit gedrückt
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\jre\lib\rt.jar  markiert
Javadoc Location gedrückt
Archive path:   "C:\Programme\Java\jdk-6u23-docs.zip"      eingegeben
Path within archive:    "docs/api"     eingegeben
Bei Source Attachment Configuration   steht bereits   "C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\src.zip"

Wenn ich nun ohne Internetverbindung ein Element des Codes markiere (z.B. String) und Shift + F2 drücke, versucht Eclipse trotzdem aufs Internet zuzugreifen (was ihm natürlich nicht gelingt).

Habe ich noch irgendeine Einstellung vergessen?

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jul 2011)

Shift F2 öffnet den Browser, der kann AFAIK doch gar keine Dateien aus einem Zip anzeigen.
Der Javadoc Hover und die Javadoc View sollten hingegen offline funktionieren (dafür reicht auch das source attachment, da brauchst du gar keine Javadoc runterzuladen).
Wenn du die Javadoc entpackst und dann das Verzeichnis als location einträgst funktioniert es vielleicht, aber mein Tipp, gewöhne dir einfach an mit dem Hover zu arbeiten, da steht auch alles drin und IMO ist man damit schneller.


----------



## nillehammer (30. Jul 2011)

Halo MK234,

zuerst dachte ich, es läge vielleicht daran, dass deine Installierte Version (21) nich mit der Version der API-Docs (23) zusammenpassen. Ich habe mir darum die neuesten API-Docs (25) direkt von Oracle herunter geladen. Die passen auch nicht zu meinem installierten JDK (24). Dann hab ich's genauso gemacht, wie Du es beschrieben hast und es funktioniert ohne Probleme. Dafür gibts von mir schonmal ein Dankeschön!. Hast Du mal den Validate-Button gedrückt. Was sagt Eclipse da? Vielleicht ist das zip ja korrupt.

Gruß nillehammer


----------



## MK234 (31. Jul 2011)

Danke für Eure Mühe und Tipps.
Leider kam ich er heute wieder in dieses Forum zu schauen.
Inzwischen kann ich auf die API Doku auch Offline zugreifen, habe einfach alles nochmal komplett
neu eingerichtet und jetzt funktioniert es jedenfalls.


----------

